# Motorhome Depot



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Looking on Ebay and other online sites, Motorhomedepot seems to be taking over the whole sales side of Motorhomes these days, I think this is a bad thing from a buyers point of view, I went to see a Bessacarr last week, and it was one of their ads, a 80 year old couple, had decided to sell up, getting a bit too much and the van was sat unused now, Ad price was £21, 500, which was a ridiculous figure, I had a good look at it and reckoned it was at least £5k to much, it had no toys and was not in the best of condition it also had a fair bit of damp, the interior was coated in dog hairs too, and it looked like the photos may have been quite old as they didn't show the green algae all over it, so effectively lying about its condition, I've looked at a few of their ads, and then looked at the vans, and they don't match up.

I wondered what others thought about them, I can't see an upside as the price is inflated, so it'll take longer to sell if at all, and you're tied into a 90 day contract so even if you sell to a local they will want their pound of flesh, I just think it all a bit odious, as they all seem to be elderly people who are selling so far.


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Not had anything to do with them myself but I seem to remember that Saddletramp was having a bit of difficulty selling his very well specced Rapido and that they sold it relatively quickly. He was impressed with the service.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Maybe it depends upon who decides the price.Commision has to be earned in my book.

cabby


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

The main upside is for the seller I guess. They don't have the hassle of dealing with 'private' punters but pay a couple of grand premium for the privilege of have a company with 'some' credibility find a buyer and handle the transaction. If, said elderly people, had gone to a big dealer to sell it they will have had their leg lifted to the tune of 5 or 7 grand (maybe).
Not sure if that makes total sense?

Chris


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It just seems such a huge scam to me, as a buyer you're asked to pay more for the van, they have no stock, it's a franchised business (I think) so down to the integrity of the local person.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm sure you'll still be able to bargain with MD. The actual seller will take the hit. MD won't be too bothered as they'll still get their margin.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

chilly said:


> I'm sure you'll still be able to bargain with MD. The actual seller will take the hit. MD won't be too bothered as they'll still get their margin.


When I did make an offer he refused to pass it on though.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> When I did make an offer he refused to pass it on though.


Give it a couple of weeks and he probably will :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The contract runs out 20th October, if it's not sold I may end up getting it anyway the sellers have my contact details.


----------

